# Please help me repair my weston master 2



## Jusxusfanatic (Feb 27, 2017)

Please help me repair my weston master 2

I posted this in facebook groups and other forums, but most of them led me to buying a new one

So, I tried fixing my weston master 2, but ended up worse... The pointer isn't even magnetic anymore. At first the pointer wasn't moving cuz I accidentally dropped it


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2017)

What's wrong with it.  Problem is with those old meters, parts are no longer made as the technology in the new meters is entirely different.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 27, 2017)

I would definitely look for another meter just so you have a backup when you fix the other one. You might check with Quality Light Metrics if you are in the U.S., they are in Los Angeles and can usually repair Weston meters.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 14, 2017)

Jusxusfanatic said:


> Please help me repair my weston master 2
> 
> I posted this in facebook groups and other forums, but most of them led me to buying a new one
> 
> So, I tried fixing my weston master 2, but ended up worse... The pointer isn't even magnetic anymore. At first the pointer wasn't moving cuz I accidentally dropped it



Weston Light Meter Repair and Restore Service


----------



## cgw (Mar 17, 2017)

With respect, it's a busted relic. On this one, the internet_ is _right: time for a new meter. With film and processing no bargain in 2017, an iffy antique is a false economy. Get the newest one you can afford. For a basic reflected light meter, the Sekonic 398 series is plentiful used.


----------

